# Bowtech Flatliner



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Guy's, new to the forum here. Does anyone have experience or comments on the Bowtech Flatliner package.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

The flatliner was made just for Canada, have never shot one but have seen the whole set up on the internet and it looks like a good deal, the bow looks to be like their old glory bows from a year or so ago, but you still should shoot it first to make sure it is the bow you want.



Chris.


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Chris, I will try the Bow and then decide.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

q2xlbowhunter said:


> The flatliner was made just for Canada, have never shot one but have seen the whole set up on the internet and it looks like a good deal, the bow looks to be like their old glory bows from a year or so ago, but you still should shoot it first to make sure it is the bow you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.


I have shot a Flatliner at the Bowshop in Waterloo Ont, the bow is almost exactly the same as the last few Tomcat models. It's a little longer ATA (1 inch I believe), and higher performance due to the braceheight reduction to 7". The Tomcat package is also a little lower quality on the accessories (the Flatliner also includes a short stab... Tomcat has none)... but all things considered if you have shot a Tomcat, you should have a good idea what the Flatliner feels like. I'd think of it like the intermediate archer version of the Tomcat package, rather than a first time hunter version.


----------

